
Why to start a business if you are an introvert - greatcreate
http://istarthub.net/why-to-start-a-business-if-you-are-an-introvert/
======
mft_
As as introvert, as much as I like to see an article showing the positives
that introverts bring to a business environment, this article unfortunately
perpetuates many of the popularly-held untruths about introverts.

Let’s start with the crux: introversion vs. extroversion is mostly about
energy. Spending time with other people drains an introvert’s energy, whereas
it gives energy to an extrovert.

Many of the traits the article mistakenly attributes to introverts (don’t like
seeing unknown phone numbers calling / uncomfortable in the company of new
people / hate being in the center of attention / go through hell every time
they have to ask unknown people something / are ready to die visiting a party)
are _not_ traits I recognise in myself or in other introverted friends – I’d
argue that they are just examples of people being socially awkward, or shy,
which is different.

On the contrary, I know plenty of introverts who perform brilliantly on stage,
are great communicators, great leaders, enjoy nights out –and even enjoy
singing karaoke!– and have no problem meeting or engaging with new people.

Given there was only one trait listed which I recognise as being generally-
held by introverts (enjoy being alone for some time), I wonder whether the
author of this article is an extrovert (given uninformed extroverts often
think that introverts are just shy and socially awkward) or alternatively
someone who is shy and socially awkward, and finds solace in blaming this on
being an introvert?

~~~
ThrowawayP
> _Many of the traits the article mistakenly attributes to introverts (don’t
> like seeing unknown phone numbers calling / uncomfortable in the company of
> new people / hate being in the center of attention / go through hell every
> time they have to ask unknown people something / are ready to die visiting a
> party) are not traits I recognise in myself or in other introverted friends
> – I’d argue that they are just examples of people being socially awkward, or
> shy, which is different._

Being introverted myself and having many of the difficulties listed above and
having seen similar behavior from other introverted people I've met, I'd say
that the article is correct and those are indeed traits of introversion.

